# TiVo Bolt and NAS



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I apologize if this has been answered in another thread. I was wondering if the new software enables honest and true streaming from a NAS device to the TiVo Bolt as opposed to the transfer to the TiVo HDD on prior models. I'm not interested in setting up Plex. While we are at it, is there any information about any formats other than MP3 for music being accessable as well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No there is no streaming from any device other then another TiVo.

TiVo Desktop was just discontinued, so you wont even be able to access MP3.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo Desktop was just discontinued, so you wont even be able to access MP3.


The MP3 player still works with pyTivo (though, as I mentioned elsewhere, detection of music and photo shares seems flaky). For that matter, TiVo Desktop still works, even if they aren't distributing it anymore.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What about Plex? Does it stream music too? I haven't used it, so I'm not sure. What formats does it support if it does?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> What about Plex? Does it stream music too? I haven't used it, so I'm not sure. What formats does it support if it does?


Yes, plex does video music and photos. Many formats. Most all of the mainstream ones.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

And they are still trying to call it the "One Box?" Is there anybody out there that isn't saying " I have TiVo, but for streaming movies and music I use a..." They may have to start marketing it as "That warped white thing next to my Roku/Apple TV/WD TV/Amazon Fire TV/HTPC box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tre74 said:


> And they are still trying to call it the "One Box?" Is there anybody out there that isn't saying " I have TiVo, but for streaming movies and music I use a..." They may have to start marketing it as "That warped white thing next to my Roku/Apple TV/WD TV/Amazon Fire TV/HTPC box.


They've added most of the major streaming apps (Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, Vudu and Youtube), Plex for local network streaming and a few of the more specialized apps like MLB and WWE. But yeah there are still a few key apps that would be needed to make it a true "one box".


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

tre74 said:


> And they are still trying to call it the "One Box?" Is there anybody out there that isn't saying " I have TiVo, but for streaming movies and music I use a..." They may have to start marketing it as "That warped white thing next to my Roku/Apple TV/WD TV/Amazon Fire TV/HTPC box.


Nope. Tivo has been my ONE BOX for my whole home entertainment system for a number of years. (Actually 3 tivos and a mini).

Works great and full access to all movies, tv shows, music and photos on our server and most mainstream streaming services. If its not available on Tivo, I don't buy it. Simple as that. Have not found much missing....


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love my TiVo and always recommend it to folks. It's just never managed to be the one box in my house. And I still want to scream whenever I go into the settings and see those old SD menus. Ugh! I love having a DVR for OTA. By the way, does anybody know if the Bolt has HDMI Control in it?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Might work with streambaby, but AFAIK, that just mimics another Tivo..


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

tre74 said:


> I'm not interested in setting up Plex.


Why not?

I held off doing anything with Plex until the TiVo app was released. Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it setting up a few years ago. It works really well. It's pretty flexible and is easy to use.

I think you should consider it and maybe give it a test run.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

mattack said:


> Might work with streambaby, but AFAIK, that just mimics another Tivo..


 That's not how Streambaby works at all. It's an HME app that does HME video streaming. HME apps seem to be a problem on the Bolt, in terms of it finding them, although (so far) they appear to work fine once they do show up.

pyTivo would be closer to your description, although it's more like a hybrid of TiVo Desktop and a TiVo, it terms of how it presents itself. Of course it only provides the "old", transfer interface rather than streaming.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Why not?
> 
> I held off doing anything with Plex until the TiVo app was released. Now, I'm kicking myself for not getting it setting up a few years ago. It works really well. It's pretty flexible and is easy to use.
> 
> I think you should consider it and maybe give it a test run.


I second this and went through the same sequence. Love it now.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

Has anyone setup the Tivo Bolt with ReadyNAS? This was working on my Roamio, but with the Bolt... no luck so far.

I activated the Bolt in ReadyNAS, but it has not popped up on the Bolt. I fear I've lost all my ReadyNAS movies!


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm thinking I may start storing the shows I really want to keep into the NAS and stream them from the Apple TV. I've tinkered with a converter and was able to do it. I like all of my media in house. Even if the TiVo was just a DVR with no other abilities, I'd love it. The rest of the apps are a bonus. While I'm asking questions, has anybody noticed an audio issue with Netflix? The TiVo app supports 24fps playback as well as Dolby Digital Plus. After a few minutes into a movie, there is a strange effect to the audio. Sounds like digital static if that makes sense. Never had the issue on the Premiere as it only supported standard Dolby Digital at the time. Anybody else use a Dolby Digital Plus capable receiver and noticed this issue?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tre74 said:


> I'm thinking I may start storing the shows I really want to keep into the NAS and stream them from the Apple TV. I've tinkered with a converter and was able to do it. I like all of my media in house. Even if the TiVo was just a DVR with no other abilities, I'd love it. The rest of the apps are a bonus. While I'm asking questions, has anybody noticed an audio issue with Netflix? The TiVo app supports 24fps playback as well as Dolby Digital Plus. After a few minutes into a movie, there is a strange effect to the audio. Sounds like digital static if that makes sense. Never had the issue on the Premiere as it only supported standard Dolby Digital at the time. Anybody else use a Dolby Digital Plus capable receiver and noticed this issue?


I haven't noticed any issues here with my Bolt and DD+ from Netflix, Amazon or Vudu. But DD+ also works fine from my Roamios and Minis.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

It may be my Roamio, but I'll go ahead and blame it on the receiver to justify its replacement.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anyone know which ReadyNAS boxes support Tivo? If I archive shows to the NAS, I assume I will lose the Skip capability on those shows, correct?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wscottcross said:


> Does anyone know which ReadyNAS boxes support Tivo? If I archive shows to the NAS, I assume I will lose the Skip capability on those shows, correct?


Yes you will lose SkipMode on any file copied to another device. No idea about eh ReadyNAS question.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes you will lose SkipMode on any file copied to another device. No idea about eh ReadyNAS question.


I could not get my Tivo Bolt to see the ReadyNAS like it did with my Roamio.

The solution was a Raspberry Pi and pyTivo. Works great.


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

I can't see my ready nas either with my TiVo bolt. I can see it with my Roamio though. The archiving to the NAS com the Bolt is working, but I can't copy any of the files back to the TiVo Bolt


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would recommend Tivo to everyone but you have to admit, the average Joe goes home and plugs it in--no service cuz he has no cablecard; he gets a card and spends an hour on the phone. he hangs up and realizes he has no premiums. His wife is screaming cuz she cant watch "The Affair". What's a tuning adaptor? he asks. Lets face it: you have to WANT a Tivo and be very patient. Personally I have loved Tivo since it came out (along with ReplayTV)


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

Ade194 said:


> I can't see my ready nas either with my TiVo bolt. I can see it with my Roamio though. The archiving to the NAS com the Bolt is working, but I can't copy any of the files back to the TiVo Bolt


I still think the best solution is to run pyTivo. Research it a bit, and try running the python file on your PC (assuming you have your movies mounted as a share).

I think you will find it slick enough to pursue running it on a Raspberry Pi. The PC approach works, but you don't want to keep your PC running 24x7.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Newegg had a Corei3(4130 3.4Ghz) server box on sale yesterday for around $210. I picked one up to go back to having a dedicated PC for KMTTG/PyTiVo/TiVo Desktop/Archivo. Currently I also run it with my IP cameras. So for this ultra cheap core i3 PC I figured it was a great time to do it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859106529


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Newegg had a Corei3(4130 3.4Ghz) server box on sale yesterday for around $210. I picked one up to go back to having a dedicated PC for KMTTG/PyTiVo/TiVo Desktop/Archivo. Currently I also run it with my IP cameras. So for this ultra cheap core i3 PC I figured it was a great time to do it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859106529


I was surprised to find the new Raspberry Pi model B had the moxie to run pyTivo just fine. I suspect it has to do with the fact that you transfer the file to your TiVo rather than stream.

At any rate, a Raspberry Pi model B will cost you far less.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hmspain said:


> I was surprised to find the new Raspberry Pi model B had the moxie to run pyTivo just fine. I suspect it has to do with the fact that you transfer the file to your TiVo rather than stream.


Neither transferring nor streaming is a particularly expensive operation, in itself. Where the process gets CPU-hungry is when it requires _transcoding_ -- changing the video from the format you have on disk, to a format acceptable to the TiVo. So pyTivo works hard to avoid working hard, and can pass through many sources with no or minimal changes.

I do like to see low-power solutions used whenever possible.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> Neither transferring nor streaming is a particularly expensive operation, in itself. Where the process gets CPU-hungry is when it requires _transcoding_ -- changing the video from the format you have on disk, to a format acceptable to the TiVo. So pyTivo works hard to avoid working hard, and can pass through many sources with no or minimal changes.
> 
> I do like to see low-power solutions used whenever possible.


I store movies on my NAS using vob format if that helps. Getting the transcoding compiled and linked on the RPi took the most time I must admit.


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

Why is plex not being used here?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve28 said:


> Why is plex not being used here?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried both a Plexserver and a pyTivo server on RPis. Guess which one works best on the Bolt (pyTivo)? I guess support for Plex on the Bolt, and getting it to actually perform are two different things. The Bolt is *supposed* to see my DLNA server on the NAS too, but as we all found out, then the Roamio can do things the Bolt cannot.

I tried upping the power... Ripping plex off my NAS and re-installing. Plex worked better (ReadyNAS has about 3x the power) but the Bolt still struggles.

I gave up on my RPi plex server and stuck with running it on the NAS. I prefer pyTivo to struggling with Plex on the Bolt however.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hmspain said:


> I store movies on my NAS using vob format if that helps.


Yep, that's a native format as far as the TiVo is concerned. :up:


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> Yep, that's a native format as far as the TiVo is concerned. :up:


Good to know, thanks! I would hate to find out I've been ripping DVDs in the wrong format all these years!

What format does Plex prefer for DVDs?


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmspain said:


> I tried both a Plexserver and a pyTivo server on RPis. Guess which one works best on the Bolt (pyTivo)? I guess support for Plex on the Bolt, and getting it to actually perform are two different things. The Bolt is *supposed* to see my DLNA server on the NAS too, but as we all found out, then the Roamio can do things the Bolt cannot.
> 
> I tried upping the power... Ripping plex off my NAS and re-installing. Plex worked better (ReadyNAS has about 3x the power) but the Bolt still struggles.
> 
> I gave up on my RPi plex server and stuck with running it on the NAS. I prefer pyTivo to struggling with Plex on the Bolt however.


Weird, I use plex all the time on my bolt with no issues. The server runs on my ReadyNAS R104. And I prob watch 4-5 hours of stuff on it per week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve28 said:


> Weird, I use plex all the time on my bolt with no issues. The server runs on my ReadyNAS R104. And I prob watch 4-5 hours of stuff on it per week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Curious. My Bolt says Plex is 2.4.36. I assume yours reads the same. I thought it might be the version of Plex running on my ReadyNAS Pro, but I ripped everything off, started from scratch, so I think Plex is the latest.

The Bolt says "Unable to connect to server". The network is simple simple. The Ready/NAS server version is v0.9.12.19.1537-f38ac80 (sheesh, I don't name these things).


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmspain said:


> Curious. My Bolt says Plex is 2.4.36. I assume yours reads the same. I thought it might be the version of Plex running on my ReadyNAS Pro, but I ripped everything off, started from scratch, so I think Plex is the latest.
> 
> The Bolt says "Unable to connect to server". The network is simple simple. The Ready/NAS server version is v0.9.12.19.1537-f38ac80 (sheesh, I don't name these things).


Did you sign in on your plex account on both the bolt and the server? I think they need that to initially find each other...

And yeah those versions sound right - although I can't look at the moment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

hmspain said:


> Good to know, thanks! I would hate to find out I've been ripping DVDs in the wrong format all these years!
> 
> What format does Plex prefer for DVDs?


MP4 is the preferred as it can also read all the metadata from the tags.

MKV works fine but takes more processing to stream and does not contain useful metadata.

I too have been amazed at the performance and quality of presentation of Plex on the Bolt. At this point its about the only real benefit of the Bolt over the Roamio it replaced.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> MP4 is the preferred as it can also read all the metadata from the tags.
> 
> MKV works fine but takes more processing to stream and does not contain useful metadata.
> 
> I too have been amazed at the performance and quality of presentation of Plex on the Bolt. At this point its about the only real benefit of the Bolt over the Roamio it replaced.


No love for the commercial skip?


----------



## Mendezbp1212 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> No there is no streaming from any device other then another TiVo.
> 
> TiVo Desktop was just discontinued, so you wont even be able to access MP3.


Tivo Desktop was replaced with the browser version so you can stream live TV.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

hmspain said:


> No love for the commercial skip?


Roamio is getting it as well with the Dec update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> Roamio is getting it as well with the Dec update.


Do we know December release for sure? I thought they were advertising a limited release for some unknown reason...


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

bradleys said:


> Do we know December release for sure? I thought they were advertising a limited release for some unknown reason...


TiVo told some people Nov. 16, but that didn't happen.

All we know is what TiVo has claimed -- Dec 10 update. People will undoubtedly post here if/when that update arrives.

When it comes to TiVo, I personally find it hard to believe anything until I see it myself on my own TiVo. YMMV


----------



## ehharley1 (Apr 28, 2016)

hmspain said:


> I was surprised to find the new Raspberry Pi model B had the moxie to run pyTivo just fine. I suspect it has to do with the fact that you transfer the file to your TiVo rather than stream.
> 
> At any rate, a Raspberry Pi model B will cost you far less.


Do you have a step-by-step on how to build and install PyTiVo on a Raspberry Pi?
I also have a ReadyNas running OS 6 I've heard you can run PyTiVo directly on that, but can't find any details on how to install and run it. I wish there was a PyTiVo .deb file I could just drag into the app page for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

ehharley1 said:


> Do you have a step-by-step on how to build and install PyTiVo on a Raspberry Pi?
> I also have a ReadyNas running OS 6 I've heard you can run PyTiVo directly on that, but can't find any details on how to install and run it. I wish there was a PyTiVo .deb file I could just drag into the app page for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My old step by step is very out of date, sorry. There is a lot of good stuff on the web about get pyTivo running, check out the wiki. All you need is Java V8 (as I recall). Place the pyTivo file on your server, and try to invoke it manually. You can write a quick script to invoke it properly each time.

Here is my two line script:

ps -ef | grep pyTivo | awk '{print $1}' | xargs kill > /dev/null 2>&1
/share/pyTivo/pyTivo.py 2>&1 | tee /share/pyTivo/pyTivo.log &


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hmspain said:


> There is a lot of good stuff on the web about get pyTivo running, check out the wiki. All you need is Java V8 (as I recall).


pyTivo does not use Java.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo does not use Java.


You are correct of course, I often get my ha-bridge automation confused with the pyTivo installation (don't ask why) .

pyTivo is Python based, and if you are running it on linux, you will need Python V2.5 as a minimum.

Linux Install - pyTivo - Wiki


----------

